# What Books for CHRISTMAS ?



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

marla spevak has a good book. the laidlaw book is somewhat outdated and more commercial. some people are disappointed with the ninicot system.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.mdasplitter.com/images/GOLD-FINAL-FRONT-BACK.jpg


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

beeware10

I thought that reading, Rearing Queen Honey Bees Second edition, Roger A. Morse.
It was good reading though.


----------



## keqwow (Jun 7, 2006)

I've got one more box left of Queen Rearing and Bee Breeding, Harry H Laidlaw Jr. and Robert E. Page Jr., in new condition. This book is no longer in print and is a great reference book. Folks on this forum have been snatching them up pretty quickly considering IF you can find it elsewhere they typically want $150+ for it. I'm selling them for $45 shipped in the U.S. You can find details in the "For Sale" section of the forum or just PM me for details. 
Rick


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

_Honey Farming_, R.O.B. Manley
_50 Years Among the Bees_, C.C. Miller

From abebooks.com


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

keqwow said:


> I've got one more box left of Queen Rearing and Bee Breeding, Harry H Laidlaw Jr. and Robert E. Page Jr., in new condition. This book is no longer in print and is a great reference book. Folks on this forum have been snatching them up pretty quickly considering IF you can find it elsewhere they typically want $150+ for it. I'm selling them for $45 shipped in the U.S. You can find details in the "For Sale" section of the forum or just PM me for details.
> Rick


AGREE! BUY this book now. The price is right and it is out of print. It most certainly is not outdated- more like a classic.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Michael Palmer said:


> _Honey Farming_, R.O.B. Manley
> _50 Years Among the Bees_, C.C. Miller
> 
> From abebooks.com


D. Hodges. The Pollen Loads Of The Honeybee
Only If I outlast you, maybe you will be kind. Out of print and quite pricy now.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

kegwow,
I already have it, I just haven't read it yet.
Michael and winevines
Are any of these covering Queen rearing?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

winevines said:


> D. Hodges. The Pollen Loads Of The Honeybee
> Only If I outlast you, maybe you will be kind. Out of print and quite pricy now.


Got this one one Christmas last year.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

> D. Hodges. The Pollen Loads Of The Honeybee
> Only If I outlast you, maybe you will be kind. Out of print and quite pricy now.


I will have to wait for my rich Uncle to die before I can get this one.
O wait I don't have a rich Uncle!!!!:scratch:


----------



## yem (Jan 19, 2010)

I think I saw cc miller 5o yrs in the google digital book list ? I found this on there too http://books.google.com/books?id=GC...ges. The Pollen Loads Of The Honeybee&f=false


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

Queen rearing L.E. Snelgrove available from northern bee books.


----------



## pihlpet (Nov 3, 2011)

Here is what I recommend:
_Queen Breeding and Genetics - How to get better bees_E. Holm 
_Queen Rearing_ Dr F. Ruttner 

The first one is available on Northern Bee Books, but the second one is hard to get.
Im dreaming of the second book too, I have a useless (for me) copy of that and it is useless because it is in russian...:scratch:


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

A great book and bible to all who want to know everthing about natural bee nests: (scientific studies, collection) 

*Honeybee Nests: Composition, Structure, Function* 
H.R. Hepburn, C.W.W. Pirk and O. Duangphakdee 
ISBN-13: 978-3642543272 
Springer-Verlag; Auflage: 2014 (10. March 2014)

Not much for practical beekeepers, but implications.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

+1 for Fifty Years Among the Bees by Dr. C.C.Miller
+1 for QR&BB by Laidlaw & Page. 
Increase Essentials - 2nd Edition by Dr. Lawrence John Conner
Queen Rearing by Dr. John Eckert and Dr. Harry Hyde Laidlaw (out of print and hard to find).
The Laidlaw book that is mentioned as outdated and more commercial is likely Contemporary Queen Rearing, still quite useful.
Elemental Genetics and Breeding for the Honeybee by Dr. Ernesto Guzman-Novoa
Genetics in Four Dimensions by Eva Jablowski, Marion J. Lamb, and Anna Zeligowski
Breeding the Honeybee by Brother Adam
In Search of the Best Strains of Bees, also by Brother Adam.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Honeybee Nests: Composition, Structure, Function 

Thanks. That just cost me $152...  I loved his book on beeswax...


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Anyone looking at books on Amazon, you can use code: BOOKDEAL25 and get 25% off of one book at the moment. I just picked up Honeybee Democracy by Tom Seeley.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

Honeybee democracy and The Buzz about Bees are great books.
There are many old bee books available online as well.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I recommend this one to everyone. I received an advanced pdf copy from Larry to edit. Fascinating book on the mating biology of honey bees. Well written, well documented. Should be near the top of everyone's reading list. I believe it's available now from Wicwas Press. 



Gudrun Koeniger Nikolaus Koeniger Jamie Ellis Lawrence Connor
￼Mating biology of Honey bees
(Apis mellifera)
￼￼

© 2014 Gudrun Koeniger and Nikolaus Koeniger with Jamie Ellis and Lawrence Connor Layout by Wicwas Press LLC, inspired by the German edition by boesing-design.de
Wicwas Press LLC, Kalamazoo, Michigan 49001 USA Editors: Robert Muir and Randy Kim www.wicwas.com
Printed in the United States ISBN: 978-1-878075-38-3


----------



## 37 V8 (Nov 11, 2011)

Michael Palmer said:


> I recommend this one to everyone...
> 
> Gudrun Koeniger Nikolaus Koeniger Jamie Ellis Lawrence Connor
> ￼Mating biology of Honey bees
> ...


Available on pre-order, with a discount if ordered by Dec. 23.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Just ordered another out of print book from AbeBooks.com (Thanks M. Palmer to the heads up on this source) Both books were found and shipped direct from bookshops in England.

Title: Queen Rearing .

Author: SNELGROVE, L.E.

Quantity: 1

Book Description: 8vo. Softcover. 344pp. Fourth edition. Frontis b/w portrait photograph plus 35 plates with many b/w photographs, illustrations and diagrams. A detailed guide to queen rearing as a part of bee-keeping. A Very Good copy with no inscriptions.

Book Price: US$ 18.63

Shipping Price: US$ 12.58

If you have questions regarding this order, please contact our Customer Support team.

Thank you for shopping at AbeBooks. Please visit again soon.
› AbeBooks Home


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Michael Palmer said:


> I recommend this one to everyone. I received an advanced pdf copy from Larry to edit. Fascinating book on the mating biology of honey bees. Well written, well documented. Should be near the top of everyone's reading list. I believe it's available now from Wicwas Press.
> 
> Gudrun Koeniger Nikolaus Koeniger Jamie Ellis Lawrence Connor
> ￼Mating biology of Honey bees
> ...


Saw them both present at Bee College 2013 I believe. FASCINATING is right. I heard they may be back in FL in 2015- not exactly sure where. It's possible The National HOney show will post some videos of their 2014 talks there.


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

crofter said:


> Both books were found and shipped direct from bookshops in England.


An other good bee bookshop in England for new books is Northern bee books

http://www.northernbeebooks.co.uk/booklist/all-available-new-books/

12.58 for shipping, that's good, It cost nearly double to ship books from the States to Europe.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Mel Disselkoen has had his book out for a year I just found out. Available at his site mdasplitter.com. Great information for someone not a full time queen breeder with great eyesight. I HAVE BOOK ENVY! I want every one mentioned and have eight or nine of them.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

I learned from Contemporary Queen Rearing. I saw it mentioned several times. It is written so you could raise queens on a big scale but it would work for small scale as well. It helped me.

http://www.betterbee.com/Products/Queen-Rearing-and-Supplies/Contemporary-Queen-Rearing

Is there a Michael Palmer book in the works?


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Here is what I got for Christmas.
The Practical Beekeeper Volume's 1,2 & 3 by Michael Bush
Queen Rearing by L.E. Snelgrove
Beekeeping Fifty Years Among The Bees by C. Miller
Old Favorite Honey Recipes 
A large ammo box to keep my equipment dry in the back of the truck.
And 10 Drone frames from my parents.

Now I just have to find time to read them all before spring.


----------

